# SARGENT found Big Red Anchor!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Me and a friend went out last night in the stormy forecast 2 Sargent cut bout 7:00pm. Saw several trucks stuck on way out there. Got set up caught some bait and first two lines in we both hooked up in minutes. My buddy landed a 26 in Red. I landed a 30 in Red after a good 15 min fight on light tackle. Storms looked like they were coming fast so we headed to draw bridge. I found a huge red anchor at the cut if anyone lost one. Its a 1990 4*4 Chevy SWB. Some poor guy got thing stuck and know way to get it out. I don't even know how he made it to where its at. We had to wade through a 3 Foot cut to get where we were at and there is his truck . Had 2 reds in a cooler one undersized that made me dry heive. Almost lost my sausage wrap I had eaten earlier. For sale 1990 Chevy PU, ran good, 4 wheel drive worked, slight water damage.
Hit the draw bridge and my buddy landed a 22in speck. Other guy there had 6 specks. We called it a night. All caught on mullet. Hotrod!


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

You lost me ......


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

no kidding


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Red truck sank in sand. (Anchor) Now it will be for sale. lol


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wish you had some pics. It's always fun to see pics of *OTHER* people that get washed up in the tides and sinking sands on the beach!!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

what kinda money ru asking for that anchor?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It was nighttime and I had my waders on. We packed rods, rod holders, bait buckets and cast nets across the first 3 foot deep cut. Couldn't find room for a camera. 

i will probably be back there in the next couple of days and get a pic. I'm almost positive it hasen't gone anywhere. The sand sucked it halfway down and the floors in the truck have about 1 foot of water in it. It has a nice diamond plate tool box with tools in it. I left all his stuff I'm sure he feels bad enough already. Imagine when he got home and his wife ask him how his fishing trip went. Well I caught 2 reds but they stayed with the truck. I used the bed of his truck for rod holders, worked pretty good.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

And that is exactly why I didn't go in BiG Earl. I can't believe you went out there!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Well, well, well! As luck would have it! That's one of my neighbors! They just got the truck out and are going to park it in my driveway till they can get back down to get it! 

Pics pending! :rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How did they cross the first cut to get to the truck. I own a wrecker service and I didn't see a way, only by boat. or a really big 4*4 with 44 in tires and a 13in lift. The first cut is almost 3 feet deep.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

what cut are you talking about? Where is Sargent's cut? I fish down there and I don't think there is a place called Sargent's cut. You either mean Mitchell cut or Cedar cut.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Had 2 reds in a cooler one undersized that made me dry heive. QUOTE]
> HarborMaster
> 
> Are you going to 'talk' to your neighbor about the undersize red?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lol*



Ibeafireman said:


> Hotrod said:
> 
> 
> > Had 2 reds in a cooler one undersized that made me dry heive. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Not trying to make fun of anyones misfortune, but could someone please post some pics of this situation?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

the cut is called Mitchells cut.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

No it isn't, but I know where it is.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Been there before. Mine was a black truck, Harbor doesn't call me CptnKris for nothing.

LOL!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

CptnKris said:


> Been there before. Mine was a black truck, Harbor doesn't call me CptnKris for nothing.
> 
> LOL!


I think you misunderstood yore uncle Harbor.....he said Kip, Captn Kip! LOL!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Capt. Kip! 

I dont have any pics of the truck in the water, but the whole front end was under! Looks like they had a hard time getting it out after 3 days also!

Took these in my front yard a couple days after they got it out!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I'll give em $75.00 for that anchor. It matches the carpet in my boat, and my do I love it when my anchor matches my boat....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hey Harbor Dude*

Did you give'm **** over the undersized red? LMAO

I'm working on my associates at north harvard in the pines so I too can be a jr. game warden.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow....looks like toast to me. Maybe he can get a new truck for his toolbox.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

that reminds me of a commerical one company was doing involving wrecks. They would show a pic of an almost totalled car and then fix it and call it "perfect condition with fresh paint.." Looks like it would be a good one for the mto use with its slight water damage


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Mike Mosley*

Who's fishing the Mosley benny?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*.*

Yup!, thats the red anchor I saw. The holes in the bed rail made good rod holders that night.


----------

